# Char Broil Big Easy issue



## edg57 (Oct 11, 2010)

I got my first smoker, the Char Broil Big Easy (infrared cooking method). So far I can't get it to produce any smoke.  I have brand new chips. Per their instructions I initially didnt soak the chips, but I have since tried, to no avail. 

There is plenty of heat...the meat is done in good time and is tender and tasty.  I am just not getting any smoke. I am sure it's something I am doing/not doing since the reviews all seem to be good and I am new at this.

There is a small side vent...tried several settings (open/closed/in between) and nothing seems to make a difference.

Any thoughts?

Ed


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Ed,

I own a Big Easy, but mine does not have the chip box on it.

What model do you have?

It does not operate like most smokers, and there really is no way to keep the smoke in the unit.  I used to put pellets along the bottom of mine, but that only produced minimal smoke flavor.  If I want smoked meat, i will cold smoke it first and finish it off in the Big Easy.

Here's a link to Sizzle On The Grill Forums http://sizzleonthegrill.com/user-forums/   It all about the Big Easy

Todd


----------



## edg57 (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Todd...will check it out.

Mine is 10101550 - the smoker/roaster/griller.

Ed


----------



## westy (Jan 17, 2011)

I have the Big Easy and i put the chips in the chip box and attach it to the side of the smoker. i do not soak anything and i get a good steady burn with smoke coming out like a choo choo train. The box is so  small tht i have to re-load a copule times for a long slow burn. HAve you had any luck since your last post?


----------



## teesquare (Jan 18, 2011)

There are a lot of different things that the " hard core"  Big Easy users are doing.....

 Hope it is o.k to refer you to the forums that seem to be very popular for this subject

http://sizzleonthegrill.com/user-forums/  

You will find there are many threads about the original Big Easy, and the newer larger Big Easy SRG ( smoker , roaster, gril)

Hope this helps!

T


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 18, 2011)

First off Welcome Ed to SMF. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction

GO GATORS


----------



## stonecutter (Mar 3, 2012)

I use a Big Easy...once it is preheated I put my wood in and it smokes just fine...might have to refill the wood again but it works ok. I am having a little problem with having the wood box seat right but all in all a good cooker.

John


----------

